# 90 Maxima, Tips for replacing the header pipe or Y-pipe exhaust



## LeeMan69 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just ordered the header pipe(Y-pipe), the mesh around the the flex pipe gone and exhaust very loud, I ordered a the whole header pipe from cheap exhaust and was wondering how to get all the rusted bolts loose that hold the pipe and hangers loose. Anyone with any tips for getting out and putting back in. Also is there any gaskets that need to be replaced at the header or catalytic converter where the pipe bolts.


----------



## 90pearlSE (Dec 29, 2004)

LeeMan69 said:


> Just ordered the header pipe(Y-pipe), the mesh around the the flex pipe gone and exhaust very loud, I ordered a the whole header pipe from cheap exhaust and was wondering how to get all the rusted bolts loose that hold the pipe and hangers loose. Anyone with any tips for getting out and putting back in. Also is there any gaskets that need to be replaced at the header or catalytic converter where the pipe bolts.


1). Soak the bolts down with some penetrating lube before attempting to break them loose. If you get them to start turning and they are putting up a good fight, be sure to work slowly and go back and forth (loosen, tighten, repeat) until you get them off. You will probably have to use a universal socket to get to one of the nuts on the back manifold, it's kinda hard to get to. The bolts on my old car at the cat were so rusted that I had to use a plasma cutter to get them out - you can forget about drilling them out, those bolts have been hardened by years of high temps and will more than likely be harder than your drill bit. It is not necessary to take loose the hanger bolts to replace the y-pipe.
2). Your new y-pipe should come with new gaskets. If not, you will need to get a new gasket were it connects to the cat, as well as two of those ring-type gaskets where it mounts to the manifolds.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

pretty much what he said, but I highly recommend finding someone with an impact wrench. it makes those bolts a zillion times easier to remove... if anything, have them break them all loose with the impact, then snug them back up and drive home and replace there.

otherwise, expect to pay about $50 for an exhaust shop to replace the pipe for you..


----------

